# Hawk Balls



## Gorby619 (Dec 30, 2003)

Do u guys know how well these work? If your not familar with them they are large mirrored balls about the size of a bowling ball that attaches to a pole. When the hawk swoops down to snag one of your pigeons it sees it's reflection in the ball and it's supposed to scare them. thanks,Sean


----------



## DPyra (Jan 22, 2004)

Someone mentioned a gazing ball in a previous post, but I can't find it. They said they got excellent results. Maybe they'll comment? It can't hurt anyway, and it will look good in your yard. Let us know how it works out.


----------

